# we can only post once every thirty seconds???



## jrjcd (Apr 23, 2002)

...what the heck is THAT about???first time THAT error message has hit me-and i know on the music and geography game i have posted within thirty seconds of each other without a problem before????


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

You have too much knowledge. If you weren't so smart, you wouldn't have this problem... :grin:


----------



## jrjcd (Apr 23, 2002)

that might be true if all the stuff i know weren't basically useless triva...lol


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

The forums are setup that way to keep spammers from trashing the place. I hope you understand.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

As Chris said flood control is just a safety measure to deture spammers 30secs, is quite short actually, some places have it set or a minutes or 90 secs.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Anyone who _needs_ to post that frequently has a serious problem and needs to get a life.


----------



## Rick_EE (Apr 5, 2002)

How many times on other boards have you seen people accidently place the same post 3-4 times?


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

I've hit the 30 sec. problem before. That day I posted over 100 messages. I still don't know what was up with me that day.


----------

